# Looking for a DTG printer, Should I get this one;



## stott226matt (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys
Im looking at getting a DTG printer and am based in the UK. I have a budget of around 5k, I have been looking on ebay, and classified sites looking for one for about 3 months but had little luck. I saw this thought coming from UAE, DTG Digital Kiosk products, buy DTG Digital Kiosk products from alibaba.com
What do you guys think, its a kiosk but is there so such thing as a fake DTG printer?
Cheers guys


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

stott226matt said:


> Hey guys
> Im looking at getting a DTG printer and am based in the UK. I have a budget of around 5k, I have been looking on ebay, and classified sites looking for one for about 3 months but had little luck. I saw this thought coming from UAE, DTG Digital Kiosk products, buy DTG Digital Kiosk products from alibaba.com
> What do you guys think, its a kiosk but is there so such thing as a fake DTG printer?
> Cheers guys


 alibabba is it being shipped on a flying carpet lol.
they dont even know what they are selling the desciption is only half right , i have one of these its a good machine but i would suggest you be patient and buy one in the states ,


----------



## stott226matt (Mar 15, 2010)

OSSKOBRET said:


> buy one in the states ,


Then get it shipped over?
How easy is the kiosk to operate and have you ever had any problems? i know there is the issue to maintaince whoever ever i buy one from. 
Regards


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

stott226matt said:


> Then get it shipped over?
> How easy is the kiosk to operate and have you ever had any problems? i know there is the issue to maintaince whoever ever i buy one from.
> Regards


 Im sorry i thought you where in the states . you need to buy from a place that will stand behind their product and give you support . otherwise it will turn into a giant paper wieght


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The company listed in the Alibaba add is indeed the DTG Digital distributor for UAE. His contract with DTG Digital would prevent him from selling into a territory where there is another DTG Digital authorized distributor - in your case that would be Impressions Technology Europe.


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

About six weeks back i got interesed in DTG. Got lots of info from this forum. And from links, got hold of one from China ! After checking them out thru friends and business associates bought from them. All the brand new machines here will cost 20k+. I got air freighted my purchase, door to door for 8k. Machine works great. Very simple to use and set was a breeze. Though chinese, heavy duty and well (sturdy) built. Components just about same with Epson 4889 head. One thing I liked, my price included 8+ litres of Dupont ink. Ink system is refillable cartridges, inexpensive way filling in cartridges. Maintenace is almost nothing. I have enough work to almost pay it off in 6 weeks! 
You have to be careful when buying from overseas though. I read in the forum that somebody bought from china and worthless. I have great support on line from them. I hope not to have any tech support issue.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

The price point is great. However using a bulk ink system has been proven to be more detrimental to the system that the ink savings make up for. 

I highly suggest looking into a sealed cartridge alternative.

As for the 8+ liters of Dupont Ink... No comment there.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

shashin said:


> About six weeks back i got interesed in DTG. Got lots of info from this forum. And from links, got hold of one from China ! After checking them out thru friends and business associates bought from them. All the brand new machines here will cost 20k+. I got air freighted my purchase, door to door for 8k. Machine works great. Very simple to use and set was a breeze. Though chinese, heavy duty and well (sturdy) built. Components just about same with Epson 4889 head. One thing I liked, my price included 8+ litres of Dupont ink. Ink system is refillable cartridges, inexpensive way filling in cartridges. Maintenace is almost nothing. I have enough work to almost pay it off in 6 weeks!
> You have to be careful when buying from overseas though. I read in the forum that somebody bought from china and worthless. I have great support on line from them. I hope not to have any tech support issue.


 please share the links you followed i would like to check it out


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

This is one of the link Chengdu Springsun Technology Co., Ltd. Official Website¡ªNail Printer|Flower Printer|Nail Printing machine|nail printers|nail art|flower printer|flower art|Professional Manufacturer

While ink system is bulk, but it is cartridge based. That means you pour your own cartridges. That saves money as you don't have to discard/recycle cartridges. 
As far as quality goes, so far it has been excellent print wise. I don't have garments washed that many times as just got the equipment. Will post on this after a month of continuous wash to see how it stays.
With the equipment I got iProof RIP s/w ver 7.4.4 rev 1. It has been simple to use. Also gives cost of ink per print (has varied from 7 cents to 61 cents depending on simple to complex print and size. Has done about 45 white shirts and 32 dark shirts in one hour. 
More to come as I experiment more with it.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

shashin said:


> Chengdu Springsun Technology Co., Ltd. Official Website¡ªNail Printer|Flower Printer|Nail Printing machine|nail printers|nail art|flower printer|flower art|Professional Manufacturer


Another BelQuette product copied and produced overseas. I even love the Chinese patent certificates!


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> Another BelQuette product copied and produced overseas. I even love the Chinese patent certificates!


OH SO YOU GUYS MADE THE FINGERNAIL PRINTERS!
What color are your nails Kev?


----------



## DanishDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't don't don't. If you want to buy, then buy from the factory. That way you have a slim chance of a littel after sale help. But be warned:

The quality of the Springsun printer is awful and the service is even worse. It is like having to work on an old steam engine. Constantly breaks down until it is permanently not working.

I bought a printer from the factory - Shirley and Jason. 

Just a few examples on the poor quality:

- Startup of the printer takes about 5 minutes - you have to press a number of buttons, including warning that the unoriginal parts Springsun uses can damage the printer!

- There is no measures to adjust the print height - it is trial and error for each garment you use. You can't revert to a previous setting, so if you print different fabrics you are in for a lot of work.

- Instruction manuals are incomplete and shows previous product versions. Screen shots are in Chineese.

- Every time I turned on the printer, I got different error messages. Eventually it got stuck in "Remove paper" mode, and after countless emails to Springsun, and hours trying to fix the problem, the printer still doesn't work. 

- Print quality is poor - you can see the "lines" of each run of the print head. 

- You can't print directly from photoshop, illustrator or any other standard software.

- Springsun printer only works with their own rip-software. Rip software only works with a USB dongle. Printer only connects with a pc through a USB port, so you need two dedicated ports on your pc to print. 

- When you have an issue with the printer they send you instructions and videos with screen shots in Chineese ! Impossible to figure out what is what since layout is not the same as in English.

- No warranty on the product. If it doesnt' work, like mine, you have to pay.



If you still want a printer, you are wellcome to buy mine


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

I owned one for 14 months and it was the biggest mistake of my life. The UK Support was truly awful and the printer bled problem after problem after problem.

Steer well clear!

If your based in the UK/Europe then R-Jet Printers from Resolute DTG come highly recommended. 

In the DTG world support is more important than the printer. I learnt that the hard way


----------

